# she ate a balloon!



## Michelle Laurette (Apr 1, 2007)

Has this ever happened to you? What did you do?

During our walk this am, Collette grabbed a deflated balloon that was littering the sidewalk. I saw her and tried to get her to drop it but to no avail. I then managed to pry her mouth open (this took considerable force). I could see the balloon sitting on her tongue and I tried to shake her head to get it to fall out. Collette had other plans, she started to swallow, I saw her tongue going to town. I needed a third hand to stop this. So then I gave her a bad dog routine but I still have a dog with plastics, dye, toxins in her belly. I can only hope that this passes by tomorrow. I'll call the vet if she doesn't pass this soon. 

Does anyone have any reassuring tips/stories to share while we wait?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Robbie ate one, quite a while back, he didn't have any problems, and if I recall right, I noticed the red pieces in his stool a few days later (when I was cleaning the yard.)

You just want to be sure Collette is going potty ok for the next few days.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

There's a performer, a sword swallower at the Maryland Rennaissance Faire named Johhny Fox that shoves an inflated balloon like you would use for making balloon animals down his throat and then pops it with a sword. He does this for four shows a day, two days a week all Summer long...and has been for more than a decade. So, I guess if he's still kicking after this long, your pup should be fine. He ends that segment with "This too shall come to pass". Theres a ton of video of him on YouTube...probably this part of his act too.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Putz used to eat EVERYTHING and it always came out in the end............


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

It sounds like Colette is doing everything she can to just be a golden. My Karlie is eating all kinds of disgusting things also. All I can do is wish that she will be ok.........Is there any digging, we are going through a new segment of that lately?

We just have to love their smiling eyes and wagging tails!!!

Ronna
Amanda we won't forget you!
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

hopefully it will pass in a few days, no matter how careful i am, my three always seem to eat what is not food, i no longer have the washing machine to blame for missing socks, just look in the poop. socks, paper towels, saran wrap covers, leashes and dog collars(they come out in pieces) bracelets, beads,small rocks and the list can go on. give it a few days, it shall pass.


----------

